# Technical Problem with New Bright Train Model



## ckbuzin (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi! I'm new to this, and I decided to start small. I found out a New Bright Train model to start in a Garage Sale. (the tracks are big, I guess is G scale) It is the Wintersville Express Train Set Number 182. The problem: I put the batteries (in fact the batteries are "C" type and they goes to the Coal tender. I tested, and I found out that the light is working, as the whistle, and the bell. The internal motor spins, but the wheels are not running. I opened the train and after further testing, I found out that the internal gears are working fine, including the final gear that delivers power to the wheels. Without the wheels, the gears are spinning fine, back and forth. When I connect the gears, it won't run. It won't run on tracks since I think the problem is something on the wheels, but there is no visual problem. I tried to clean the axles and put some oil (even that most of the pieces are made of plastic, but I still stuck. If anyone found a solution for this problem, please tell me.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Does "wheels not running" mean they're not turning? If you're lucky, there is a buildup of congealed lubricant innthe axles where they are mounted to the trucks. This isn't uncommon, especially if the loco has been in storage for a while.

Clean everything well with alcohol and a cotton swab, then rreassemble and test. Don't use regular household oil -- get some plastic compatible hobby oil from a hobby shop or on line.

If that doesn't work, then one of your drive train components is probably cracked.


----------

